# run-of-river, run-of-the-river (electric power generation)



## JotaTer

Hola a todos...
estoy tratando de lograr la mejor traducción a Inglés de la expresión 'run-of-river'.  Se encuentra en un documento sobre un estudio para la construcón de una central eléctrica.
la frase dice:  'This is a run-of-river scheme diverting....'

Gracias a quien me pueda colaborar


----------



## igres

Hola JotaTer,

Aqui te adjunto la definición de la expresión, junto con el glosario del que la he extraído.

*run-of-river
*A term used to describe the operation of a hydroelectric project in which the quantity of water discharged from the project essentially equals the flow in the river.

http://www.saludahydrorelicense.com/glossary.htm

Espero haber ayudado

Saludos


----------



## JotaTer

Hola Igres...
muchas gracias por tu colaboración. Ahora tengo claro el concepto y se ajusta perfectamente al texto que estoy trabajando.

Un buen resto de día


----------



## pathina

estoy leyendo un texto que debo disertar en la U, y no encuentro definición para esta frase. Es un texto sobre las hidroelectricas. Yo le doy 2 significados:
Flujo controlado del río y flujo de la corriente del río, pero me gustaria confirmar si es correcto. Casi siempre esta frase va con la palabra flow run-of-river flow


----------



## capaul1977

*corriente del río* es "current of the river" (cantidad, dirección, y velocidad del agua)


----------



## pathina

podria entonces en este caso hablar de flujo controlado del río


----------



## capaul1977

pathina said:


> podria entonces en este caso hablar de flujo controlado del río


 Creo que sí.


----------



## pathina

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## CARJR45

La traduccion al espanol es:

run-of-river = descargas no reguladas


----------



## victoria lele

Alquien me pudiera ayudar en traduccion de run of river power station a Español? 
muchismas gracias!


----------



## frida-nc

Bienvenido/a a los foros, CARJR45. 
La Wikipedia en inglés dice:
*Run-of-the-river hydroelectricity* is a type of hydroelectric generation whereby the natural flow and elevation drop of a river are used to generate electricity.

En español:


*Centrales a filo de agua*.
 También denominadas _centrales de agua fluyente_ o _de pasada_, utilizan parte del flujo de un río para generar energía eléctrica.
Este hilo será unido con un hilo anterior para que no los dupliquemos.
Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

¿Han visitado una hidroeléctrica? En la escuela tuve la oportunidad de visitar una, y luego en un viaje familiar la oportunidad de visitar otra. Si tienen oportunidad de hacerlo, no lo duden.

---   "run-of-river" es "sin almacenamiento", y en las hidroeléctricas se dice "sin requerimiento de embalse". a "a filo de agua" como menciona frida-nc


frida-nc said:


> [*]*Centrales a filo de agua*.




No se si "sin requerimiento de embalse" se use en todos los países que hablan español.

En esta dirección hablan de lo que menciona CARJR45.





CARJR45 said:


> La traduccion al espanol es:
> 
> run-of-river = descargas no reguladas





pathina said:


> podria entonces en este caso hablar de flujo controlado del río


run-of-river es lo opuesto a eso.  en cuanto al punto que se menciona arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Yo diría ...... de agua fluyente


----------



## victoria lele

Gracias a todos, ha sido muy ayudable para mi.


----------



## raulzd

Hola, soy nuevo en este sitio.  No se cuando publicaste tu pregunta.
La expresión mas usual para Run-of-River scheme, es "central de pasada"  o puedes completar Central Hidroeléctrica de pasada.  "Diverting" se refiere al desvio (o derivación) del caudal de un rio hacia un Canal de Aducción que alimenta luego a la o las turbinas hidraulicas.
O sea, son centrales que no requieren de presas de embalse.

Saludos. Raul





JotaTer said:


> Hola a todos...
> estoy tratando de lograr la mejor traducción a Inglés de la expresión 'run-of-river'.  Se encuentra en un documento sobre un estudio para la construcón de una central eléctrica.
> la frase dice:  'This is a run-of-river scheme diverting....'
> 
> Gracias a quien me pueda colaborar


----------



## CARJR45

frida-nc said:


> Bienvenido/a a los foros, CARJR45.
> La Wikipedia en inglés dice:
> *Run-of-the-river hydroelectricity* is a type of hydroelectric generation whereby the natural flow and elevation drop of a river are used to generate electricity.
> 
> En español:
> 
> *Centrales a filo de agua*.
> También denominadas _centrales de agua fluyente_ o _de pasada_, utilizan parte del flujo de un río para generar energía eléctrica.
> Este hilo será unido con un hilo anterior para que no los dupliquemos.
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo con los datos proporcionados por *frida-nc *ya que en Panama actualmente se estan construyendo muchas hidroelectricas denominadas "de pasada", o sea, que carecen de embalses.


----------

